# CA EDD PUA application work type selection



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

I have been able to create an account on the EDD website and am not sure which option to select for work type. entering "Uber" or "TNC" does not bring up any options. "Driver" brings up a number of choice options. Which is the correct one to select? (The attachment shows page 1 of the choices, and there are something like ten pages to select from).


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I just picked Airport Shuttle Driver. Unfathomable that the morons over there didnt put something designated to us even though they supposedly altered the app for gig workers. Remarkable apes.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I thought there are three pages under drivers category. Go to next page (page 2 or 3 ). I chose Taxi Car drivers.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I thought there are three pages under drivers category. Go to next page (page 2 or 3 ). I chose Taxi Car drivers.


Yes i chose taxi/cab driver but that not a determining factor honestly so just choose this or the airport shuttle driver


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Yes i chose taxi/cab driver but that not a determining factor honestly so just choose this or the airport shuttle driver


doesn't matter. I've heard that they are going to approve it without any checking due to high demand. They will be checking these application at later time for the income ( may be cross check with tax return )


----------

